# Who Created The Fatty?



## 13spicerub (Jun 30, 2008)

I found out about them on SMF and i haven't been able to go back far enough into the archives to see who first brought it up and where they heard about it.  

It's not something well-known and definitely not in any BBQ joint i've been to.

Does anyone know where it originated?


----------



## smok'n steve (Jun 30, 2008)

He had a lot of lady friends!  LOL

Sorry---coudn't help myself there!


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jun 30, 2008)

On the 8th day GOD created the fattie!!


----------



## supervman (Jun 30, 2008)

Shucks, I got it wrong. 
I thought it was Fats Domino or Minnesota Fats! ;)


----------



## supervman (Jul 1, 2008)

After noodling on this a little longer (sometimes pretty tough in my situation ) :) 
Some Dude workin for Jimmy Dean prolly had his job on the line went home after hittin happy hour too long - thought he'd SMOKE Jimmy Dean - but didn't want to waste it totally and via accident created the fatty AND saved his job! 

Kinda like some schmoe at the post office by the last name of "Hallmark" prolly had his job on the line and went home and invented cards for ALL occasions ! Heh.


----------



## pacnwsteve (Jul 1, 2008)

Judging by the kids in my neighborhood, I'd have to say McDonalds created the fatty.


----------



## supervman (Jul 1, 2008)

FOCL ! 
That's funny!


----------



## dirtman775 (Jul 1, 2008)

Ever see the movie "super size me" scary stuff.


----------



## smokinrob (Jul 1, 2008)

...Or did the fatty make the man?? ha ha jk, i first heard of it on Smoking-Meat.com


----------



## richtee (Jul 1, 2008)

Touche'! and sadly...true.


----------



## jocosa (Jul 1, 2008)

It is interesting, you look at other BBQ/smoking forums and it's not mentioned... even if it's not called a fatty...  and it's so awesomely versatile!

But wow, everyone I've served it to just loves it.  We do a few to take to medieval events - as well as buckboard bacon - and it adds that special touch for our breakfasts...   always do up a few before we have company, it's just the thing for pancake breakfasts.  Leftovers get frozen for Brunswick stew - as do most of my smoked meats leftovers.


----------



## geek with fire (Jul 1, 2008)

This is the first post I can find on it:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ighlight=fatty

But I know it was before then.  Perhaps Dutch can give us a history lesson.


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 1, 2008)

Found a date of 4/20/2004 that when you read the thread sounds like the start of the word "fatty" for smoking the previously called "sausage log"

Alas.........it is not a thread from this forum but from another forum on the net...........I don't know if I can post a link to another forum or not here without getting in trouble.

If you are interested and want to see the link PM me............I don't believe that would be considered "recruiting".

Mods (did Bubba get elected 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 ) correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## vegansbeware (Jul 1, 2008)

Judging by the date (4/20) I'm willing to bet that it isn't even MEAT they are smoking when they are REEFER-ing to a FATTY! LOL!


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, I think if the thread had started at a different time of the month/year, we might still be calling them "stuffed sausage thingys"  LOL


----------



## nitrousinfected (Jul 1, 2008)

They didnt call them fatties, but the Ag teacher was smoking Blue and Gold sausage and selling it at school when I was in highschool 90-93. BTW Blue and Gold makes some of the best fatties on the planet.IMHO


----------



## rwc565 (Jul 1, 2008)

Blue and Gold is absolutely the BEST sausage ever made. All of yall who aint from Oklahoma dont know what your missin. This is a sausage originally made by an FFA teacher for his students to sell as a fund raiser. He had such a good success at the sausage that it is now sold by FFA students statewide.  When I sold it for my FFA class, I always sold at least 100 packages.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 1, 2008)

The fatty was a gift from the smoke gods to all pitmasters ta hep him/her perfect the craft an have fine vittles!


----------

